# Must Haves On Board?



## TSOJOURNER

Not new to teh boards, just never posted, this board allows me to post in comfort.
Here is where I am at...
Within this next year my hubby and I will be living out our lifelong dream and buying a sailboat and moving in. Live Aboard
This means, for me , getting rid of all the _*crap*_ ive collected over the years, which I will gladly do but want to know what to keep for the boat. I am thinking more in the lines of the Galley. I LOVE to cook and am having troubles with the thought of parting with my kitchen toys even though i know there will be no room.
So..whats in YOUR galley?
So far...I know I will bring my Magic Bullet, its small, so now what?'
I guess I should say we will be slipped snuggly into a marina with electricity so size is the only issue, right?


----------



## camaraderie

We got a lot of use out of a large toaster oven since it was big enough for meals AND had a broiler AND kept us from heating up the cabin with the propane stove. We MADE space for it!


----------



## eryka

Overall, it seems pretty personal - I'm a coffee junkie so the French press, filters, and thermos were a 'must.' 

In general, we find that the amount of water to clean something is as much a limiting factor as space - that's why we have a couple of really nice knives but no food processor, for example.


----------



## Melrna

Here is a list in my galley of must haves:
Wok, I use this for everything. 
Slice and dices hand machine - Plastic with stainless blades ( got it at the state fair)
Great knife set not good or OK but great knife set. 
Large wide mouth thermos - I use it for keeping soups, chili and other foods hot during the day and for watches
Peculator coffee pot - I am addicted to coffee
Plastic bread pan that can be used in the oven. I cook not only bread but casseroles in it as well. 
Hand chopper for ice and vegetables - Also bought at state fair. 
Pressure cooker - Still learning how to use it
Just my short list. For a great book on the Galley I would highly recommend Amanda Neal's - The Essential Galley Companion.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks =)
I have been reading alot about pressure cookers on boats, I think I may have to buy one now and learn how to use it.


----------



## eryka

We also have lots of Tupperware containers or click-clacks for pasta, rice, flour, beans - you don't want to keep anything in cardboard or paper; transfer it to plastic. A good pan for broiling fish, one or two platters useful for appetizers (living aboard at a marina is a very social life), and a good rum punch recipe.

As for the gadgets, here's what we used to advise when we had the kitchen design-remodel business: Take everything out of your cabinets and drawers and put it in the basement. Now, go about your normal life. When you need a kitchen item, go downstairs and retrieve it and put it back in the cabinet. At the end of about a month, reevaluate. You will have a kitchen full of things that you really use. Then look at what's left downstairs. Sell it on ebay. Obviously you didn't need it.


----------



## Cruisingdad

We also keep: A cast iron skillet, nesting cookware (if you have not bought it you will love it... kinda expensive though), and totally agree about the good set of knives and pressure cooker and AManda Neale's book

Regarding the knives, we mounted ours on two magent bars behind a cabinet door. It would not seem to be safe to mount them out in the open (for obvious reasons) but truth be told, even during the hurricane, we did not have one come off (inside the cabinet). Get a little LED light to put in the dry storage and fridge. They mount really easily and last a long time. Makes getting in/out of it a lot easier as you can see what you are doing. 

- CD


----------



## Idiens

I've not had too much success with my pressure cooker, standard advice though it is. I find my burners cannot put in enough heat to reach the higher pressures and hence cooking speeds and its a big thing to wash up. 
Its actually amazing how little you actually need to cook, the advice to put it all away and only put on the boat what you actually use is good advice.


----------



## SanderO

We have some non stick pots and pans. If I were to live aboard I would add a 12" cast Iron skillet.

We have a cutting board which is attached to the gimballed stove which ables us to pour a cup of coffee on the tilt.

We use individual cup sized mellita paper filters for coffee... coffee ground to espresso or turkish makes a great cuppa. No coffee makers to break or clean. You can even get gold mesh filers and not even use paper. A paper towel works in a pinch. We use them at home and never use the numerous coffee makers we have.

Good knives especially some serrated... they double for cutting tubing.

Small can opener.

Veggie peeler.

Large pot for pasta with a lift out colander. You don't want to be pouring huge pots of boiling water. You lift out the SS colander to drain in the sink. Deal with the cooled water after dinner and you can use it for wash up a bit too. A pasta scoop is an alternative.. if you transfer the pasta to the sauce to finish it off. A good approach.

Sealable salt and pepper shaker

Garlic press.

Small vacuum... like a dirt devil. We do the vacuuming while the engine is running and someone is showering... replenish hot water, doesn't use amps and do all the noisy stuff at once.

Vacuum sealer for foods, spares etc... preserves and keeps moisture out. A must! Spare sealer bags.

Jef
sv shiva

Kitchen scissors


----------



## Brezzin

Fly swatter


----------



## TrueBlue

> So..whats in YOUR galley?


A multi-tasked galley wench.


----------



## Sapperwhite

beer.......oh yeah, steak and potatoes too.


----------



## TrueBlue

Brezzin said:


> Fly swatter


 Oh yes - nearly forgot. Aside from my multi-talented galley wench, I have a ton of fun with my fly-shooter. Those six-legged winged varmits don't stand a chance in our galley.


----------



## Brezzin

TrueBlue said:


> Oh yes - nearly forgot. Aside from my multi-talented galley wench, I have a ton of fun with my fly-shooter. Those six-legged winged varmits don't stand a chance in our galley.


I love that thing!!!! I gotta get me one


----------



## TrueBlue

My multi-talented galley wench?


----------



## hellosailor

Try the ultralight, ultracompact stealth version of the fly swatter.

Take a good 1/4" wide rubber band and cut off the curve from one end. Now, with some care, you can pull it back to full length and get close enough to any fly to zap it. The rubber moves fast enough, with so little ai pushing in front of it, that they can't escape unless your aim has been horrid.

If the fly is on a flat surface, you can also sneak up on it with a plain butter knife from above. Apparently the reflection of a fly above them is not perceived as a threat, so you can come within a few inches and then...SMACK!

Just remember that knife doesn't go in the galley drawer.< G >


----------



## Sapperwhite

Nesting pots with removable handles are really the best. When not in use they fit inside each other and stow away inside the stove. Takes up little precious space.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

My wife and I are planning to go cruising in a couple of years and I thought I would check out this forum to help us get ready. We use a Galloping Gourmet convection oven at home that is awesome. You can cook almost anything in it much quicker than an oven and with less power. Has anyone tried one of these on a boat? 
ruggster


----------



## hellosailor

Convection ovens ARE great. But how many amps does it draw, for how many minutes, for your average meal? 

Will you boat have enough battery capacity to supply that, and still give you reasonable time between recharges?


----------



## eryka

Idiens said:


> I've not had too much success with my pressure cooker, standard advice though it is. I find my burners cannot put in enough heat to reach the higher pressures and hence cooking speeds and its a big thing to wash up.
> .


Idiens: I'm not sure I understand - it shouldn't take more heat than you would otherwise need to boil water. Is it possible that the gasket is not seated well, or is too old, and hence letting steam escape before pressure builds up?


----------



## camaraderie

Ruggster...if you have the GG convection "perfection-aire" model...it draws 1200 watts....or 10amps of AC power at normal 120V household current. 
If you have an onboard large inverter, you can use this item but you will be constrained in that use by the size of your battery bank.
The oven will use around 125 amp/hours for each hour of run time. So...you need a battery capacity of 250AH's simply to run the oven ALONE for an hour without damaging your batteries. Obviously you need additional battery capacity for other things like refrigeration, so plan your batery bank size accordingly. 
(Note...for the techhies here...I have assumed a 25% loss of AH's in the inverter conversion to AC process...so no notes about my math please! ) (G)


----------



## wind_magic

Another vote for the pressure cooker, I have 4 in various sizes, love them.


----------



## welshwind

My wife loves to cook and she often is cooking for 8-10 on our boat (As a side note, when our 'land' neighbor stepped on our boat for the first time and went below, she laughed saying she would have known this was our boat because my wife had more herbs and spices on the boat than the neighbor has in her kitchen back home). She loves her nested cookware. A year after she bought it, she ended up buying a pressure cooker from the same vendor. That was a waste of money. It simply does not fit her style of cooking and the way she wants to do things.


----------



## sailingdog

Welshwind-

Who makes your nesting cookware? Is it aluminum or stainless steel??


----------



## TSOJOURNER

About 6 months before we moved onto the boat, I purchased the cookware I thought I would want to have on board and packed up all my cast iron. I then used the new cookware to get used to it and did fairly well, however, I was never happy with the SS fry pan. After one year of living aboard, I finally gave up and pulled the cast iron pan out of storage and have been using it for the past two weeks. I gave my stainless one away yesterday. All my pots are good stainless and I like them just fine.
About 6 months ago, I purchased a rather new product for bake ware. It's blue, is flexible, and can stand the heat of the oven. What is nice about this stuff is it does not rust, its easy to clean, and because it can be folded or stuffed into a small space, I was able to get rid of my bake, cake, and muffin pans. The only down side to this product seems to be because it is so flexible, I have kept my metal cookie sheet and use it when I pull said cookware out of the oven to keep it sturdy. 
My husband insisted on the microwave and like most of us who have one aboard, I use it as a glorified bread box.
While you are still home, figure out what you have space for on the boat and do not use anything else for a while. See how that works for you and then you can modify as necessary. 
Top draw for silverware for six persons, second draw for all my cooking utensils, and the bottle opener attached to the cabinet. My 4 wine glasses are attached easily and securely to a wood strip with rubber holders the stems slide into. This has been mounted on the cabin house side in the galley and is nice for keeping them safe and out of the way. 
One other note about pots. I have several on board but one in particular is very tall. This one is great for using less water because of the depth of it, however, not so large in diameter. Great for pasta, lobster, or steaming. You may want to also try to have pots with the same size lids so you do not have to carry so many. One of my lids fits three pots/pan. One lid fits one pot and one small fry pan. Just another way to save some space. 
On my wish list is a pressure cooker. I want to get a good one and they are not cheap but from everything I have heard from all our cruising friends, you will not be disappointed.
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## wind_magic

Great post Kathleen


----------



## TSOJOURNER

wind_magic,
Thank you so much. The check is in the mail.  
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## PBzeer

zip-loc or similar sealable plastic bags in 2 1/2 gal to 1 quart size. Great for everything from clothes to not often used items (for instance, I have a fanny pack I use to carry my pipes in, if not in a bag, the zippers rust up). Moisture is a killer on a boat, so anything you can do to keep it away from things is a plus. I also put a dryer sheet in drawers and cabinets to absorb moisture.

_Back in the water at Deaton's Yacht Service, Oriental, NC_


----------



## Idiens

eryka said:


> Idiens: I'm not sure I understand - it shouldn't take more heat than you would otherwise need to boil water. Is it possible that the gasket is not seated well, or is too old, and hence letting steam escape before pressure builds up?


The pressure cooker is new and a good one, no problem with its operation on a home stove. But butane is not the most energetic of sources and yes it does take more energy to raise water under pressure to boiling point. I think it is the higher temperature that cooks faster, not the pressure on the food. But if it takes so long to raise the temperature, and wash up afterwards, other cooking methods become attractive. However, I am no expert, and I guess if I could cook things simultaneously using all the internal trays it has, there might be a time benefit. Maybe I just like stirring and poking my food about and watching its progress while cooking too.


----------



## wind_magic

Idiens said:


> The pressure cooker is new and a good one, no problem with its operation on a home stove. But butane is not the most energetic of sources and yes it does take more energy to raise water under pressure to boiling point. I think it is the higher temperature that cooks faster, not the pressure on the food. But if it takes so long to raise the temperature, and wash up afterwards, other cooking methods become attractive. However, I am no expert, and I guess if I could cook things simultaneously using all the internal trays it has, there might be a time benefit. Maybe I just like stirring and poking my food about and watching its progress while cooking too.


That is odd to hear, Idiens. My experience is pretty much the opposite. I use my pressure cooker to cook faster instead of slower. Daily cooking for me usually includes some rice, for example. I put that into a white dish and put that inside of the pressure cooker with some water, and then I just turn it on and it comes up to full blast in a few minutes, and I immediately turn it off and let it sit a minute, then take the pressure off. Perfect rice. I do that with harder to cook things too such as split peas, beans, etc, just bring them up to temperature and depending on what it is I turn off the heat and let it sit there under pressure for a few minutes, 10 minutes, never more than that, then let the pressure off and eat it. My daily use pressure cooker is very small, the smallest I have ever seen anywhere.

By the way, it is true that water doesn't boil the same way, exactly. For example, under high pressure after I have cooked something if I take away the heat I can hear that it stops boiling. And it can sit there for 5 minutes, or however long under pressure. But then when I start letting pressure off, even though it has cooled down some, at a certain pressure the water starts to boil again even without adding any heat at all. Something about letting the pressure off lets the water boil again, no doubt because of some reason I should have learned in physics class, some kind of a reason that was probably called "thermo" something lol.


----------



## Idiens

wind_magic said:


> ... My daily use pressure cooker is very small, the smallest I have ever seen anywhere.


That may be the secret. I must try a small one. With the current giant on the marine stove, there only a little space left for a small pan left over.


----------



## welshwind

SailingDog -

Sorry for the delay - I hadn't followed this for a couple of days --

The cookware is definitely SS. My wife thought it was RapidChef or something like that. We're going up to the boat this weekend. If I remember (not a sure thing - comes with age), I'll look at the bottom of a pan and see if I can get more information. 

It was bought from a vendor we saw at both the Strictly Sail -Chicago boat show as well as the Racine Boat Show.


----------



## welshwind

SD -

Did a quick google search. This URL

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00023D9SK/103-8625507-0499841?v=glance

has a set that has the same handle as what we have. The manufacturer doesn't ring a bell. However, it was long enough ago that it could have changed hands. The handle, though, is identical (and the lids are very similar!).


----------



## TrueBlue

Strange as it seems, we have a set of Calphalon, heavy anodized cookwear onboard, including two saucepan sizes with covers, an omelet pan, 12" skillet and 11" square ridged grill pan. The large lobster and pasta boiling pot is stainless though.

We love the way the heavy gauge responds to the gas burners, and with the solid aluminum handles, they can go directly in a hot oven after browning/carmelizing food on the cooktop.


----------



## Freesail99

Speaking of lobsters, what about a nut cracker to break the claws ?


----------



## hellosailor

I would guess that because Idiens is using a cold flame (butane) and probably a low-output burner (I've seen numbers from 5,000 btu to 20,000 btu for single burners) that the pressure cooker, being a fairly large and heavily made pot, simply has so much thermal mass that it takes forever for the butane cooker to heat it. When you put a massive pot on a cold burner, it transmits a great deal of heat back OUT of the sides and top of the pot, and what it left simply takes forever to heat the contents. 
That's one reason the large lobster/pasta pots are usually made of fairly thin metal. (And they won't get a boil on small burners no matter how long you wait.)


----------



## Cruisingdad

TrueBlue said:


> Strange as it seems, we have a set of Calphalon, heavy anodized cookwear onboard, including two saucepan sizes with covers, an omelet pan, 12" skillet and 11" square ridged grill pan. The large lobster and pasta boiling pot is stainless though.
> 
> We love the way the heavy gauge responds to the gas burners, and with the solid aluminum handles, they can go directly in a hot oven after browning/carmelizing food on the cooktop.


We used to have hundreds of dollars of Stickalon on board too (that suff ain't cheap). I gave up on it and bought a $5 Walmart pan. I am not downing the product... but we had a lot of problems with it. I saw no benefits of it over cast iron, just as heavy, and if there is so much as a micro-centimeter speck left on the pan even water will stick to it.

I know all the chefs love it, and mom and dad swear buy it... but I have a very large collection of it that nicely sits in the back cabinet of my house collecting (and sticking) dust.

In all seriousness, I am selling my house and all of my crap. If my inlaws don't want it, I will GIVE it to anyone for the asking. Good luck getting the dust off though. If you are serious, just PM and you can have it. Just pay shipping.

- CD


----------



## Giulietta

TOMMYT IN PORTUGAL


----------



## CharlieCobra

Giu, talk about a hijack, wrong thread for this Dude!


----------



## camaraderie

I think he goes a bit (more) crazy when he is landlocked.


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks Welshwind... I'll take a look at that link, but would appreciate if you could check when you get to the boat.


----------



## gigglingdolphins

I am with everyone else pressure cooker; coffee junkie but we will be living on the hook most of the time so I grind mine yep by hand and use the stove to perk it... 
good baking pans, and I LOVE my sharper image "keep food fresher longer" these are the greatest invention in my opnion, I can keep cereal, chips etc. fresh for weeks and fruits and vegs stay fresh for much longer too. I have kept strawberries at home for two weeks fresh. these are a little expensive so I also use the stay lock from target for things that go quicker. 
Have fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Has anyone here used an item called Green Bags? I saw a commercial on it a few weeks ago and have since forgotten about it, however, the commercial claims that it will keep produce fresh for weeks longer then normal. I sure would like to know if anyone has any experience with them.
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## sailingdog

SchoonerMistress-

The Green Bags have a layer that absorbs ethylene gas, that causes the fruits and veggies to ripen faster. Here is another brand of "green bags". While I haven't used the brand you mention, I have used the one I posted a link to... and they do work quite well.


----------



## hellosailor

The green color is part of their trademark, although they claim it is to prevent green light from aging the vegetables. If you've ever noticed, leaving green lights turned on in your icebox ages things horribly.<G>

The ethylene gas bit is true, something like five years ago someone else was marketing bags that were dusted with a fine pumice dust that was supposed to do the same thing. But I guess they didn't have Home Shopping Club back then.

Ziplock or Glad or someone also makes veggie bags that have lots of little holes in them, to let the gas and excess moisture out and supposedly do the same thing, might try those first from the supermarket.

Just remember to unscrew the green light bulbs in the ice box.<G>


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hello Sailor & Sailing Dog,
Thanks so much for the input. Because Skip built our fridge and freezer, I guess he left out the light bulb. When I need to find what ever it is at the bottom, I turn on the counter overhead light and often search with a flash light as well. 
As far as the Green Bags are concerned, I figured for $10.00 for 20 bags, what the heck I would try them out, so I ordered them. If they do what they say its not that bad a deal, however I will check out the ones Zip and Glad sell the next time Skip takes me shopping. 
A hint on Cabbage. I have taken to using cabbage in salads instead of lettuce because it is more nutritious then lettuce and also because if you peal it, NOT CUT INTO IT, it will last for a very long time. So I peal first and then chop. I think each head is lasting over three to four weeks. Not bad at all. No special bag required. 
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## sailingdog

Thirty lashes for skip...  Any time SchoonerMistress...glad to help.


----------



## eryka

SchoonerMISTRESS said:


> Has anyone here used an item called Green Bags? I saw a commercial on it a few weeks ago and have since forgotten about it, however, the commercial claims that it will keep produce fresh for weeks longer then normal. I sure would like to know if anyone has any experience with them.
> Kathleen
> aboard
> Schooner MISTRESS


They do work, though I never got used to washing plastic bags...

They get worn out, when all the absorption sites are used up they stop working. Whole Foods usually has them in stock.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks Eryka,
Appreciate knowing I got a good one coming. Not big on washing zippies either but know I will have to start getting used to the idea with big cruising coming our way. 

Sailing Dog,
Special thanks to you. Skip put in a new overhead light on the starboard side galley for me this weekend and now I can see all the way to the bottom of the fridge and it sure lights up the countertop much better then the LED's I have. The LED's are good enough for just messing around in the galley but it is nice to have two lights now, one on either side so I can really see what I'm doing anywhere in the galley. 
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## wind_magic

SchoonerMISTRESS said:


> The LED's are good enough for just messing around in the galley but it is nice to have two lights now, one on either side so I can really see what I'm doing anywhere in the galley.


I agree, I wouldn't skimp on a galley light, or a bathroom mirror light. Nothing like trying to brush your teeth and accidentally jamming your toothbrush in your ear and having shaving cream on top of your head.


----------



## sailingdog

Umm Wind-Magic, if you need a light to pilot a toothbrush into your mouth or to put shaving cream on your chin... you've got some serious hand-eye coordination problems.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

And I thought the effects of toxic exposure made me do silly things.
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## welshwind

SD -

Looked at the nesting cookware you inquired about this weekend when we were on the boat. Indeed, it was made by Rapid Chef (www.therapidchef.com is a pretty clumsy website) and is 18/10 SS. Also, they can be purchased here on-line apparently: http://www.pro-selections.com/category.cfm/224/
As I mentioned, we bought them at a boat show.


----------



## sailingdog

SchoonerMISTRESS said:


> Sailing Dog,
> Special thanks to you. Skip put in a new overhead light on the starboard side galley for me this weekend and now I can see all the way to the bottom of the fridge and it sure lights up the countertop much better then the LED's I have. The LED's are good enough for just messing around in the galley but it is nice to have two lights now, one on either side so I can really see what I'm doing anywhere in the galley.
> Kathleen
> aboard
> Schooner MISTRESS


Always happy to help a damsel in distress... btw, Chivalry isn't dead in America, merely anemic... 

Welshwind-

Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

One other thing we have in the galley I forgot to mention was the RO system. At my deep double galley sink I have three spickets. One for the tank water, one for overboard water, and one other that we can use to turn salt water into fresh drinking water through reverse osmosis. This of course is more important on an off shore cruising boat then a coastal cruising boat. 

Sailingdog, Those men who even know the word chivalry were raised by a good Mom.  
Kathleen
aboard
Schooner MISTRESS


----------



## sneuman

I lived in Asia for a decade and got used to eating rice every day. So, I have long been a fan of rice cookers. They are easy to use and foolproof. When I moved aboard last month, I bought a small one at RiteAid that seems to do the trick quite nicely.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I would think if the bags cause the fruits to ripen faster the fr;uit would not last as long slightly confused which is better than usual.........usually totally confused


----------



## hellosailor

Conrat-
The bags ABSORB the gas, removing it from the atmosphere. The fruits will not ripen once the gas is removed. In fact, commercial processors who want to ship huge loads of fruit "just ripe" often put it in large bins and flood the bins with ethylene(?) gas, because simply being surrounded by the gas makes them all turn ripe at the same time. (Or at least, look like they're ripe.<G>)
That's also where we get the old saying "One bad apple spoils the bunch". One decaying apple, producing large amounts of gas, will cause all the others in the same storage bin to kick off.
Another reason to store fruit "on the counter" or in paper bags, not plastic, so they can ventilate gasses and moisture.


----------



## eryka

Cruisingdad said:


> We used to have hundreds of dollars of Stickalon on board too (that suff ain't cheap). I gave up on it and bought a $5 Walmart pan. I am not downing the product... but we had a lot of problems with it. I saw no benefits of it over cast iron, just as heavy, and if there is so much as a micro-centimeter speck left on the pan even water will stick to it.
> 
> I know all the chefs love it, and mom and dad swear buy it... but I have a very large collection of it that nicely sits in the back cabinet of my house collecting (and sticking) dust.
> 
> In all seriousness, I am selling my house and all of my crap. If my inlaws don't want it, I will GIVE it to anyone for the asking. Good luck getting the dust off though. If you are serious, just PM and you can have it. Just pay shipping.
> 
> - CD


Funny, I have a Calphalon "One" saute pan that works great and doesn't have any stick problems - it's new, maybe "One" is the next generation finish after they solved the problems?


----------



## bottleinamessage

Diana wouldn't go anywhere without her Kitchen Aid mixer


----------



## bottleinamessage

Also her good set of knives.


----------



## bottleinamessage

And all of her herbs and spices....


----------



## bottleinamessage

and the pressure cooker


----------



## camaraderie

Bottle...GREAT idea...split your messages up into multiple parts...you might catch up to the Dawg that way! (Hope he doesn't read this!!)


----------



## sailingdog

Cam, you are so busted...  Hey, maybe I should do that.... nah... that's cheating. 


camaraderie said:


> Bottle...GREAT idea...split your messages up into multiple parts...you might catch up to the Dawg that way! (Hope he doesn't read this!!)


----------



## Livia

welshwind said:


> SD -
> 
> Looked at the nesting cookware you inquired about this weekend when we were on the boat. Indeed, it was made by Rapid Chef (www.therapidchef.com is a pretty clumsy website) and is 18/10 SS. Also, they can be purchased here on-line apparently: http://www.pro-selections.com/category.cfm/224/
> As I mentioned, we bought them at a boat show.


Thank you for the links - any idea if the lids are oven safe? I tried to figure that out from the site but couldn't. Also, I am not able to tell if the strainers shut or are permanently open. Thanks so much.


----------



## bottleinamessage

Cam: sorry about that. I found i had to have ten posts to post a link.
But it is all true.

Won't happen again.


----------



## camaraderie

bottle...no prob...I was just making a joke for the Dawg. 
Welcome back!


----------



## sailingdog

bottleinamessage said:


> Cam: sorry about that. I found i had to have ten posts to post a link.
> But it is all true.
> 
> Won't happen again.


So the admins finally got that mod working... should help with the spam at least.


----------



## tdw

bottleinamessage said:


> Cam: sorry about that. I found i had to have ten posts to post a link.
> But it is all true.
> 
> Won't happen again.


You should have explained in the beginning. Then I wouldn't have called you nasty stuff. At least it's now understood and I retract my harsh words.


----------



## sailingdog

TDW-

I mentioned the modification to the software on the forums to the admins about two weeks ago, hoping that if they implemented it, it would reduce the hit-and-run spamming... which it seems to have done. Basically, it makes it impossible to post a link if you have under 10 posts to your name. No more 1-post wonders.


----------



## SVAuspicious

lock & lock containers
pressure cooker (Kuhn Rikon 5l)
vacuum sealer
really good knives, steel, and stone
cast iron grill for oven
biggest non-stick saute pan that fits on the cooker
olive wood spatulas
good kitchen shears
ss percolator (got a good one at REI)
ss pans (I use the Farberware ones I bought 25 years ago)
non-stick omelette pan
stack of kitchen towels

Cookbooks:
Joy of Cooking
Pressure Perfect by Lorna Sass
Cruising Chef by Mike Greenwald


----------



## Waymar83

I don't remember most of what I have on the boat... only foggy memories....

I do remember the italian espresso maker (the one that goes on the stove), a coffee grinder, and a "modern" AA battery operated gadget that whipped up the milk for the cappucino.
Happier times cooking on a Giu approved BBQ (while son sneaks a sip of dad's beer):









Food preparation by some of the crew:









painful yet happy memories...only one more year...


----------



## Yofy

It really does depend on the size of your galley. It will also depend on the climate you will be living aboard in. We've lived aboard in northern latitudes where all winter our deck became freezer space and we loved cooking a big pot of something to warm our cabin. We are currently living aboard in southern latitudes where cooking is a real chore and we constantly look for alternatives to lighting the stove (like sun tea and sprouting beans...).

However, I add my vote to nesting cookware just as long as it's good stainless ware. I also swear by my pressure cooker (when it's not so hot out...). I've used mine for canning, baking bread and cooking most soups and stews. Other galley tools on board:
whistling kettle (for boiling water when at sea!)
small finjan for making turkish cofee, or melting just a tad of butter
big thermos (great for making up a pot of tea, chai or other hot drink)
tupperware caseroles (they are unbreakable and they don't rust!)
bread pans
non electric baking tools (whisk, wooden spoons, measuring cups and spoons...)
a deep frying pan that can double for stir frying
plastic strainer
sprouter 
fish scaler
good stainless galley knives (and a good concealed way to store them)

.....and did anybody mention a galley strap? If you intend to do any offshore passages a galley strap is a must. I've sailed with and without them and can vouch for the difference they make.

We've tried products like green bags but don't seem to find them useful in very hot conditions. The vegetables and fruit just rot in the plastic... but then we are in extreme heat over here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Pressure cooker*

Greetings - I am interested in starting to use a pressure cooker,but not sure of how to convert my traditional cooking to pressure cooking regarding timing, etc. Any tips would be appreciated. Also any suggestions on brand of pressure cooker to buy and/or which ones to stay away from?

Thanks
JaniceW
s/v Tsamaya


----------



## sailingdog

Janice-

I like the Kuhn and Fagor brands of pressure cookers. You might want to look at Ms. Vickie's pressure cooking site, located HERE.


----------



## Idiens

Janice,
My experience and what I have read here - start with a small one if you are cooking with bottled gas. 
I bought a big one and regretted it, as my biggest burner doesn't heat it up enough to reach its higher pressures.


----------



## Yofy

JaniceW, I'm quoting here from my Moosewood Cookbook:" Pressure cooking is most effective for foods requiring long, moist heat- beans, stews, soups and grains. Soaked beans can be cooked in 15 minutes or less, unsoaked in 
30, compared to at least a couple of hours on the stovetop. Brown rice will be ready in slightly more than half the time, reduced from 45 to 25 minutes. Pressure cooking softens the fibers of food and blends the flavours. However, once the cooker is locked down, there's no peaking or adding of seasonings until completion. Choose stainless steel, not aluminum, since aluminum reacts with acid foods, producing a metallic taste. Timers are essential for pressure cooking, as is following the manufacture's advice on what not to cook (applesauce, cranberries, barley, split peas and rhubarb for example, tend to foam and clog the vent.)"

I agree with all of the above except that I do cook soups that have both barley and split peas in my pressure cooker. BUT -I'm careful to make sure that these soups never take up more than half the volume of the cooker. 

Our pressure cooker is a 6 liter cooker and our propane flame heats it just fine. I can't imagine needing a bigger pressure cooker on board. This size is big enough that I can also can with it or use it for a stovetop baker (which I did before we got our lovely Force 10 oven  ).
Robyn


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Amen to the fly swatter! We keep: pressure cooker (can't live without it), 12" & 8" cast iron skillets, 2 non-stick pots (1 & 4 qt), ss veggie steamer, med. wok, 6 spice shaker from wal-mart, Worchestershire (sic) sauce, lots of onions, garlic, olive oil, potatoes, canned corned beef, canned corned ham, eggs, bagels, bread, lunch meat, & many little packets of mayo, duck sauce, mustard, ketchup, etc. 
I have a 2 burner gas stove and a Brinkman gas oven from Wal Mart. Lots of room sacrificed on a Mac/Ven 222.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Oh, yes, and I have a Kai/Kershaw knife system with 6 blades and one handle, all in one zippered case. Fillet, chef, bread...all the blades one would ever need, and sharp as Hell. I also have the wire keepers on my gimballed gas stove.


----------



## wind_magic

nebo said:


> many little packets of mayo, duck sauce, mustard, ketchup, etc.


They have these at Costco, boxes that contain like 500 packets of ketchup. I have a box with salt packets, sugar packets, ketchup packets, and those little individual plastic containers of jelly. Since I camp a lot I am in the habit of collecting different sauces and spreads from fast food places, restaurants, etc. Ketchup is the big one for me though, because you can make pretty much anything taste better with a little ketchup, or hot sauce. The only thing I can't tolerate are the plastic containers of bbq sauce, they are almost universally disgusting.


----------



## bwalker42

Forgive me for not reading through all of the posts here, 

I just wanted to say I've set my Galley up to operate just as if I were at home with the exception that I do it all in plastics, stainless steel, melamine, and baggies of every sorted size, tupperware type containers in the square and rectangle for organization. 
Keeping my powder dry (Thanks Pirate of Cape Ann)
Flour, sugar pasta's etc...
in labeled storage containers after I put them in the Freezer bags of the size to accomodate.

Coffee
must have a coffee pot.. We have the 4 cup, we can always make more.
or
French Press
either way
gotta have coffee...

I prefer the convection oven for it's size, (like a toaster oven) and because it gives me all of the baking, broiling, etc... pleasures of a regular size oven and it's toaster oven size. I can do anything in it I can do in a large oven.

And this is what I call "Downsizing" LOL

Utinsels according to how I cook, stainless steel, and or plastics again.
I choose to make cooking a smaller thing like, I don't need a huge pot to boil water in for pasta. I just use the size of pan that would accomodate the amount of pasta I need to serve. a two quart stainless steel pan usually accomodates with adequate water to do the job. Pasta only takes a few minutes to boil and you never use all the water so this works for me. 


I also use the extra extra large baggies (3 feet by 4 feet is the largest) for other storage such as towels before they go into the lockers,

Crock pot sounds good to me too!! I'm gonna do that!

"" Betta safe than sorry""


----------



## maxheadspace

*Mandatory for the Galley...*

Paper plates and bowls, plastic cups, and disposable eating utensils. I hate washing dishes! One non-stick pot, and one non-stick wok-style frying pan. Nylon spatula, cooking spoon and fork. Absolutely necessary is the microwave! (Taco Bell now makes warm-storeable microwave meals! Have to keep the hatches cracked due to the refried beans, though.)


----------



## telekitr

*"Two-fer"*

You can get overwhelmed with stuff quickly. Try to follow the "two-fer" rule, although not always possible. Simply stated, "don't bring anything on the boat unless you have two uses fer it".
Thinking through this one...you'd be amazed at how much stuff you can eliminate and still live quite comfortably.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am surprised that no one who claims to be addicted to coffee mentioned a large Thermos in which to put the hot coffee. We use a ten cup glass Melita pot and a thermos type carafe with a wide, stable base to keep our second and third cups hot. Beats the heck out of using more gas to reheat, or keeping the pot on the fire until it boils down to sludge!


----------



## sailhagg

I agree, a large thermos is very important! I can't function without coffee. I also like my pressure cooker. It's small (I have two huge ones for canning at home) I think my biggest problem in cooking with it has been too much liquid. I've been 'playing' with it and getting better results as I reduce the amount of liquid. I have some receipes at my blog if anyone is interested in trying them...pacificnorthwestboating.com

I also can't live without garlic so I have a press and a lemon reamer, it's a small wooden hand held juicer. Also, lots and lots of zippy bags.

Question: I've been thinking about trying to bag up small amount of silica gel, the stuff you dry flowers with, to put into containers to keep moisture out. You can dry it out in the oven once it's used and then use it again. Has anyone done that? Thanks!


----------



## NauticalFishwife

I love my pressure cooker! Makes the most tender pot roast you'll ever have. As a special treat I'll make bread pudding in the pressure cooker. A great way to use older bread and aging fruit. Add a little rum sauce and it's a company dish. I agree with the good knives. I have gone to one of the new collapsing siicone colanders. Takes up no space and works well. Rice in the salt shakers keeps the moisture out.


----------



## TThomsen

I have been using my pressure cooker for about 20 years. Some of the new ones don't seem to have a removable pressure valve anymore I would get one with a removable safety valve. 

My first cookbook came with the cooker and was pretty good. The I bought "Cooking under Pressure" (Lorna J Sass) which has a short explaination on convert regular recipes to a pressure cooker.

My favorite recipes are Beef Stews and Pot Roasts. Both take a about an hour from getting the chopping knife out to eating.

A good kitchen should also have a selection of red wine I normally drink a couple of glasses prior to cooking. That way the cooker doesn't scare me as much. Just kidding I just like wine or beer.


----------



## TThomsen

P.S. I once knew a fellow that would bake in a pressure cooker. Anybody has a recepes for bread.


----------



## wind_magic

TThomsen said:


> P.S. I once knew a fellow that would bake in a pressure cooker. Anybody has a recepes for bread.


I bake bread in the pressure cooker. My bread always comes out with the texture of a bagel, and that's essentially what it is. Bagels are made by boiling them and then finishing them off in the oven, and cooking in a pressure cooker is very similar because you still have to put water in it so it doesn't melt the cooker. I really like pressure cooker bread, it just takes a bit of getting used to. It doesn't even look like it's cooked, it essentially looks like the same blob of dough that you put in there, same tan color, etc, just a bit more shine on it. If you go into it with the attitude that you want it to turn out like "regular bread" you might be disappointed, but if you go into it with the attitude that you just want something that is "bread like" to put jam on, you'll probably be satisfied.


----------



## doffe

We've been cruising this Fall/Winter and have found the following to be handy:
French Press (Starbucks sells a stainless steel one that works great)
Thermos-one for keeping coffee warm after made in the a.m.
Food Thermos-good if you are going sailing and want to keep something hot for lunch.
Dust Buster and/or electric hand vacuum that can do a clean up on upholstery
Whisk-smaller size for drawer and good for making sauces when spicing up meats.
Flat/flexible cutting board that can easily be stored in locker.
Medium sized tray. We use ours for serving on deck and also for placing the dvd player on when watching a movie in the berth. (we have two kids).
Small, portable heater for heat (obviously) and drying out damp spaces.
Gas grill. We have type attached to boat.
Tongs for grilling and indoor cooking.

The list could go on...
Carrie on s/v Windfall.


----------



## Freesail99

Collapsible Milk Crates. Milk crates are great for taking things to and from the boat. But what to do with them if your cruising ? This may be an answer.

http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_313.asp


----------



## Wings33

The Container Store > Shop Cubes & Bins > Black Folding Mesh Cubes

These are fantastic!! They are great for storage and once finished fold up and take up no space. I think they might sell them at Target now for cheaper.


----------



## sailingdog

I think Freesail's collapsible milk crates are more useful, since a lot of stuff you carry on and off a boat would shred the nylon mesh.


----------



## Wings33

sailingdog said:


> I think Freesail's collapsible milk crates are more useful, since a lot of stuff you carry on and off a boat would shred the nylon mesh.


They worked really well for us. And they are super sturdy and waterproof which is bonus.

I haven't tried the milk crates. Maybe I should compare. : )


----------



## TrueBlue

My wife has those collapsable mesh crates in the back of her Jeep - uses them a lot, especially for retaining bulk groceries from BJs - a local warehouse super market.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*coffee grinder*



gigglingdolphins said:


> ...coffee junkie but we will be living on the hook most of the time so I grind mine yep by hand and use the stove to perk it...


I've been looking for a handheld coffee grinder - any advise?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Individual packets*



wind_magic said:


> They have these at Costco, boxes that contain like 500 packets of ketchup. I have a box with salt packets, sugar packets, ketchup packets, and those little individual plastic containers of jelly. Since I camp a lot I am in the habit of collecting different sauces and spreads from fast food places, restaurants, etc. Ketchup is the big one for me though, because you can make pretty much anything taste better with a little ketchup, or hot sauce. The only thing I can't tolerate are the plastic containers of bbq sauce, they are almost universally disgusting.


Don't forget the half and half.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Good Galley*



babykinz said:


> Not new to teh boards, just never posted, this board allows me to post in comfort.
> Here is where I am at...
> Within this next year my hubby and I will be living out our lifelong dream and buying a sailboat and moving in. Live Aboard
> This means, for me , getting rid of all the _*crap*_ ive collected over the years, which I will gladly do but want to know what to keep for the boat. I am thinking more in the lines of the Galley. I LOVE to cook and am having troubles with the thought of parting with my kitchen toys even though i know there will be no room.
> So..whats in YOUR galley?
> So far...I know I will bring my Magic Bullet, its small, so now what?'
> I guess I should say we will be slipped snuggly into a marina with electricity so size is the only issue, right?


We have a three burner with oven Force 10 propane stove and can prepare anything you would at home providing, of course, you have the ingredients on hand. A modest collection of pots, pans and the obligatory pressure cooker see us in good stead. Cookies, banana bread, lasagna, one-pot stove top dishes, you name it .... we eat well. BTW been live-aboard cruisers for 10 of the last 15 years.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Take it all *

When we started our cruise I was pretty skimpy in what I took, now (five years later and half way around), I have just about everything - more stuff than I used to have in my kitchen back home. You can ALWAYS find the space  One thing that helps for space is if there a place that you can build a spice-rack. Pick some decent (and nice looking) clear spice jars and build a spice rack to fit them. The spices look good and are easily accessed, and free up a cupboard. Also, if you sink is next to a bulkhead consider mounting a dish rack ... it will drain into the sink and then you won't have to hand dry your dishes or have them on the counter (granted you can't use the rack in rough seas, but who does dishes when it's rough out anyway??)

My vote is FOR the pressure cooker. I got one that has two size pots (one lid). The pots are great for general usage, and the large pot doubles for lobsters, pasta, and such and for a deep pot when at sea and I don't want to worry about stuff spilling. Other pots/pans can usually fit inside the pressure cooker pot(s) and you can get a dual pressure set that nests with itself - so I don't think you are looking at a lot of room. I then also have the strainer basket that fits in one of the pots for pasta (therefore no pouring boiling liquid out at sea as another post pointed out).

The Evergreen bags DO indeed work (I actually did a test with carrots). I don't think the Glad green bags work as well as the Evergreen (again another real test). They say to use the Evergreen bags in the refrig, but I don't refrigerator most of my veggies.

Carry a knife sharpener ... no matter how good your knives are, they will go dull.

For bakeware the silicon stuff is GREAT. As pointed out, no rust, no breaking, easy to wash.

Rubbermaid (and others I'm sure) now make collapsible tupperware - they collapse down with the lid on into very slim pieces ... I departed before these were out and haven't found them abroad, but keep looking as my tupperware storage bin it full and a mess.

I also recommend Bar Keeper's Friend ... it's great for getting rust out.
I've got some other tips here and more details on the above tips (including a photograph of the dish rack).


----------



## Cruisingdad

svbillabong said:


> When we started our cruise I was pretty skimpy in what I took, now (five years later and half way around), I have just about everything - more stuff than I used to have in my kitchen back home. You can ALWAYS find the space  One thing that helps for space is if there a place that you can build a spice-rack. Pick some decent (and nice looking) clear spice jars and build a spice rack to fit them. The spices look good and are easily accessed, and free up a cupboard. Also, if you sink is next to a bulkhead consider mounting a dish rack ... it will drain into the sink and then you won't have to hand dry your dishes or have them on the counter (granted you can't use the rack in rough seas, but who does dishes when it's rough out anyway??)
> 
> My vote is FOR the pressure cooker. I got one that has two size pots (one lid). The pots are great for general usage, and the large pot doubles for lobsters, pasta, and such and for a deep pot when at sea and I don't want to worry about stuff spilling. Other pots/pans can usually fit inside the pressure cooker pot(s) and you can get a dual pressure set that nests with itself - so I don't think you are looking at a lot of room. I then also have the strainer basket that fits in one of the pots for pasta (therefore no pouring boiling liquid out at sea as another post pointed out).
> 
> The Evergreen bags DO indeed work (I actually did a test with carrots). I don't think the Glad green bags work as well as the Evergreen (again another real test). They say to use the Evergreen bags in the refrig, but I don't refrigerator most of my veggies.
> 
> Carry a knife sharpener ... no matter how good your knives are, they will go dull.
> 
> For bakeware the silicon stuff is GREAT. As pointed out, no rust, no breaking, easy to wash.
> 
> Rubbermaid (and others I'm sure) now make collapsible tupperware - they collapse down with the lid on into very slim pieces ... I departed before these were out and haven't found them abroad, but keep looking as my tupperware storage bin it full and a mess.
> 
> I also recommend Bar Keeper's Friend ... it's great for getting rust out.
> I've got some other tips here and more details on the above tips (including a photograph of the dish rack).


Good post.

- CD


----------



## Melrna

I have been following Chris and KT's web blog for sometime. Great website for those that are thinking about cruising full time. Sorry to hear they are going to be swallowing the hook soon. Good luck with your plans. I always love to hear what works and don't. Cruiser tested is the by far the best rating a product can have not matter type of sailing you do. SSCA equipment survey is by far the best what works on any boat.


----------



## Livia

seasidesis said:


> I've been looking for a handheld coffee grinder - any advise?


It's pricey but we love our Zassenhaus Turkish Coffee Mill. Zassenhaus mills are supposed to last forever.


----------



## pkstinn

I removed pie three burner alcohol stove and oven and use a simgle burner butane stove. Stupid move on my part


----------



## sailingdog

LOL...ain't hindsight wonderful. 


pkstinn said:


> I removed pie three burner alcohol stove and oven and use a simgle burner butane stove. Stupid move on my part


----------



## SVlagniappe

I have 2 SKK Titanium Skillets that I would never be without. The handles are removable, so I can nest an 8" and 12" and store in the oven. The titanium works far better than any non-stick I've seen before. Browns meat like a cast iron skillet. The non-stick is great and you don't have to use plastic utensils.

The only problem is they're pricey, and hard to find. My daughter bought them for us in the UK. Here's an online spot - not sure if they ship outside of the UK.

SKK Pans - SKK Frying Pan<Titanium 2000[/B]German made non -stick pans. - Skk Titanium Frying Pan


----------



## fullkeel7

In the past, I could never get my knives as sharp as I would like, well until I found this...MUST HAVE! If I (eye/hand coordinately challenged) can sharpen a knife to a SHAVING edge, anyone can with the Lansky...no connection, just a great sharping system.

Lansky sharpeners


----------



## Zanshin

fullkeel7 - I'm with you on the Lansky system. I have the full diamond one on the boat and 2 other sets elsewhere. I keep a list in the Lansky box detailing each blade and angles I used, plus a black dry-wipe whiteboard marker. Even mediocre kitchen blades can be sharpened with the Lansky system (although they might not hold an edge too long). None of my knives will ever see the insides of a cheap kitchen sharpener.


----------



## wind_magic

I have never used the Lansky system, but for those who don't have it - it isn't hard to sharpen a knife with stones and a strop either. Basically just get at least two grades of stone, one course, one fine, and then use them to put on a good edge, then strop it on occasion to keep it razor sharp. It ain't hard, and you'll have to have all the same equipment and skills to sharpen chisels and other tools anyway.


----------



## fullkeel7

wind_magic said:


> I have never used the Lansky system, but for those who don't have it - it isn't hard to sharpen a knife with stones and a strop either. Basically just get at least two grades of stone, one course, one fine, and then use them to put on a good edge, then strop it on occasion to keep it razor sharp. It ain't hard, and you'll have to have all the same equipment and skills to sharpen chisels and other tools anyway.


Yeah, yeah. I've always been jealous of those that have that skill! My Dad was one that could sharpen a big hunting knife with a wet stone and strop....then SHAVE with it. Me....I have trouble with the sharping angle with any consistancy, so I could never get it right. I bought the Lansky kit with four diamond stones, holder and four rods. The holder has four slots on each side that varies from 17 to 30 degrees and completely eliminates the need to have any ability to get the knife to stone angles right with every stroke.

I always use the 30 deg. slot...with every knife...the edge seems to last longer. The first time you sharpen really dull knives, it takes a little longer to get a good edge, but after the initial sharpening, all it takes is a few strokes with the two fine stones to bring 'em back to 'shaving' sharpness.

Sorry if this sounds like a commercial, but this thing really works...no affiliation. There is one big drawback though, be prepared to do alot of sharping for friends and neighbors....you'll be a rock star! Bob

BTW, I have had the regular stones as well. They work great also...'til I wore 'em out.


----------



## Zanshin

Knife sharpening discussions tend to go along the sames lines as Mono vs. Multi or political threads. People get more emotional about whether to use oil, water or nothing than whether or not one or two hulls are better  

I can do a good job with strops & stones but the Lansky system does a perfect job every time with little effort. I can (and do) sit on my deck, listen to good tunes, drink a fine drop or two and sharpen knives while the sun drops to the horizon; I tend to go into an Alpha state and it relaxes me. Generally different blade angles serve different purposes, my boat folders get a 30 deg each side and I use a round stone to do the serrations, my "work" folders get a minimum cut since if I use them I'll sharpen them right away. Kitchen knives get angles depending on their purpose and I have a filleting knife that gets a razor edge on only one side (halves the angle, increases sharpness but decreases ability to hold the edge).

I've never owned ceramic knives, but perhaps they would be worthwhile on a boat as their blades stay sharp a long time and they don't rust.

There is nothing more fun in the kitchen than to prepare foods with a set of sharp knives; apart from eating a tasty meal, of course.


----------



## fullkeel7

Zanshin said:


> rust.
> 
> There is nothing more fun in the kitchen than to prepare foods with a set of sharp knives.


Exactly!  Safer too!


----------



## TanyaA

Just curious if anyone would share what type of percolator you use? I like really strong coffee, so that feature would be important. And we have a propane stove, if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## fullkeel7

TanyaA said:


> Just curious if anyone would share what type of percolator you use? I like really strong coffee, so that feature would be important. And we have a propane stove, if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks!


Since on one else is replying....may I suggest a Farberware stainless Classic Yosemite. We use the electric version at home. This one is good for stove top propane, has a permanent filter basket(no filters needed), cool touch handle and you can perk 'til the coffee is strong enough to curl your toenails! 

Coffee Percolators - Stainless Steel, Stovetop and Glass Perkers


----------



## Zoo

I bought teak shelves made for spices, had hubby install them in the galley. I have to have spices to cook. 
Spare freezer, 12 volt & 110, we put it under the steps.
Pressure cooker, saves time and propane. Easy to use!! Specially for roasts and beans.
large pot, medium and small.
2 cake pans ( can use for pies too
2 frying pans, 1 large and 1 medium, non stick.
1 coffee pot maker, also use it for making tea. We drink one cup of coffee a day.
1 black & decker mini chopper, $7.88
1 plastic collander
1 thermos
pot holders
plastic storage containers.
knife sharpener
can opener
fork, spoon, spatulas, etc Hubby made me a wood holder, where they slip in
lot's of knives, steak knives (6), 6 plates, 4 bowls for cereal or soup, 6 glasses (non breakable)
4 wine glasses non breakable
1 brownie pan
1 pan deeper than brownie
2 meatloaf pans ( meatloaf and making bread)
silverware for 6 persons
potatoe peeler
small board
1 very large board for cutting up fish
1 small hatchet for cutting fish
fish filet knives
want toast use the frying pan.
hand mixer old fashion one not electric
2 whiskers, large and 1 small for sauces
1 large tray for parties
1 large bowl for salad with salad fork and spoon or whatever you use, ( We picked up one made out of wood in an island
something to put on table for hot dish I made my own out of palms.
toothpicks 
decorative veggie and fruit holder, i made my own as well, palms of course
1 muffin pan
I could go on and on....we moved into boat for 6 weeks before leaving, so as to see what else we needed.
After a year of cruising I got rid of a lot of stuff. and added the small food chopper.
Good luck,


----------



## eryka

Zoo - I suspect that your list is almost universal for cruisers - but isn't it funny, how the land-based would find it so austere? 

When you've lived aboard for a while, you learn to value a great set of knives so much more than a fancy food processer.


----------



## kjango

I'm going to say knife instead of knives , but I don't even have plates aboard either . I eat out of the pot or skillet I cook in . But never ever venture out on the water without a turkey baster . If you ever get your engine airbound that turkey baster will very quickly become your new best friend . I guess if you were so inclined you could also baste a turkey with it .


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Galley goodies*

Wow, I have been enjoying reading the input here on the items all need in their galley. I too also have the favorite pots/pans and flexible baking items. A couple of items that I reach for (beside a well stocked spice shelf) are clothes pins for closing any and all bags (from lettuce, cookies, bread, cold cuts and cheese) and securing dish towels on my stainless steel safety rail at the galley or even out on a life line for a wet one. Another thing I find wonderful in the galley is that thin foam, nonskid shelf liner stuff. I will cut it to make place mats so items do not slide during a meal. They are inexpensive and you can cut out what shape you want to line between cookware to help silence noisy dishes or cookware. This material also protects our finish on tables or nav station from something that might be hot or damp. When it looks tired, it is so inexpensive you will not regret giving it the heave ho and putting in new liner. Also a chance for a change in a color highlight.

Can't wait to get the shrink wrap off the boat!!

Leslie
S/V "Tango"
Kent Island, MD


----------



## eryka

leslieowen said:


> Wow, I have been enjoying reading the input here on the items all need in their galley. I too also have the favorite pots/pans and flexible baking items. A couple of items that I reach for (beside a well stocked spice shelf) are clothes pins for closing any and all bags (from lettuce, cookies, bread, cold cuts and cheese) and securing dish towels on my stainless steel safety rail at the galley or even out on a life line for a wet one. Another thing I find wonderful in the galley is that thin foam, nonskid shelf liner stuff. I will cut it to make place mats so items do not slide during a meal. They are inexpensive and you can cut out what shape you want to line between cookware to help silence noisy dishes or cookware. This material also protects our finish on tables or nav station from something that might be hot or damp. When it looks tired, it is so inexpensive you will not regret giving it the heave ho and putting in new liner. Also a chance for a change in a color highlight.
> 
> Can't wait to get the shrink wrap off the boat!!
> 
> Leslie
> S/V "Tango"
> Kent Island, MD


Great suggestions! But no matter how carefully we fold snack bags, clothespins don't seem to be enough to keep chips, pretzels,crackers from getting soggy. What's your secret? We transfer leftovers to those click-lidded type plastic boxes.

It's soo warm today, seems like spring's just around the corner. But I looked around the corner, and it's going to snow early next week. Sigh.


----------



## ADMTROX

I have really enjoyed reading this thread also. I am still determining the galley items that are must haves. I am living on the boat in the summer only and in my home in the winter. This is allowing me to add and remove items from the galley as I decide.

I agree that a full complement of cloths pins and chip clips are a necessity. Here in Michigan they suffice to keep chips fresh at least as long as they last (not long).

One kitchen gadget that I will not do without is my rasp type grater...I just love it for zesting, grating nutmeg and garlic.

I have a set of collapsible measuring cups, I purchased them from Williams Sonoma, they are a great space saver.

I took the wooden handles off my rolling pin so that it would fit in the space available and I do not miss them at all.

I love my kitchen gadgets and it is interesting how many of them are superfluous. Here is my list so far.

SS Nesting cookware
Non stick omelet pan
Good chef’s knife
Good serrated bread knife
Good paring knife
Set of serrated steak knives
Kitchen shears
Restaurant style locking tongs
Rasp style grater 
Sea salt grinder
Spices
“Real” dishware
“Real” wine Glasses
Nice acrylic cocktail glasses
French press coffee pot
Coffee grinder
Tea kettle
Good wooden cutting board
Flexible cutting boards
Folding colander
Collapsible measuring cups
Measuring spoons
Wine opener (waiter style with a knife)
Can and bottle opener
Vegetable peeler


----------



## Ready2go

I am currently also thinking about what to take this fall when we go. To prepare, I am paying extra attention to what I use and don't use. Since we will be either selling or renting the house, I am packing away items that I do not use very often. This will lighten the packing load and less items in the cupboards makes the house look less cluttered and more spacious for sale. I am meticulously labeling the boxes "just incase" there is something that I find I cannot live without. Do I really need that bundt pan and 7 skillets? I am only putting on the boat the very basics that I use regularly to see how storage goes. Then I can add to this if needed. I hear it's much easier to start with less than to take away later. I know full time cruising is different than weekend or holiday sailing. I will be baking bread and cakes and I will need more kitchen items than before. Now, if I can just convince my husband I need more storage space...... Maybe I can convince the kids that they are getting too old for toys....hmmmmm.....


----------



## Cruisingdad

From my experience...

You will find many things that you use, and many that you do not. If an item can have multiple uses, it is better than items that have single uses.

I would also tell you to make every effort to go comfortable. Take your nice silverware and at least 2 nice wine glasses (4 if you have room... for guests_. Don't overkill pretending to throw large parties, but do take at least one snack tray. You will entertain a lot more than you think (we entertained more as LA's than we did when we lived in a house!!!). I would stongly urge you to look into the nesting cookware. It is expensive, I won't lie. But it is one of the best things we have purchased. Pots and pans take up a huge amount of room!! We have also always bought the marine-type, no sliding plates. There is a long thread somewhere about this. In the end, you can probably do without them. However, the cockpit table and the asalon tables tend to be a bit slick and these plates have a tendency to travel. You will never sit down to a nice meal while underway... (foogetaboutit!!). However, the boat will rock at anchor everytime an idiot sportfish goes by. That is when the plates seem to be most helpful. I will also say that we have had a bad experience with the Corian(sp??) cookware. We are down to one plate left. The only stuff that has really stood the time for us were the marine plates/bowls. I hate drinking out of anything other than a cermaic mug... so we don't use the matching cups. I also have a nice selection of "TacoBell" cups. They are great for the boat becuase you can take them with you and if you lose them or break them, it is no worry. However, unlike a dixie cup, they do not break very easily.

Other things we take/do:


Cast Iron skillet (one).
Toaster (you can get by without it by using a campfire toaster device... but we found after a while it was too much trouble).
Extra Blankets. Put them in a pillow case and you can leave them out as decoration. Keeps you from taking up space in storage and it looks nice.
Phenegran *in suppositories * and scope patches. Also keep a nice triple antibiotic easily available and regular old bandaids.
Good set of knives.
Bread Machine (if you have room).
Pressure Cooker (almost mandatory).
Lots of coloring books and crayons.
Lots and lots of books.

I will try to come up with some more things later.

Brian


----------



## eryka

When we first moved aboard, I had all these fantasies of what our lives would be like, I thought I had seriously downsized but I still managed to bring a hot-air popcorn popper and a fresh pasta machine <*blush*> Never used 'em, couldn't afford the space or the power, got rid of 'em. I like Brian's suggestions, they're mostly right on, and I continue to be grateful that he talked me into a set of pricey nesting cookware - even if he is weird about drinking out of plastic glasses.

That said, I don't think you can "downsize" yourself from a house to a boat, at least not by the method of removing things you don't use often. You need a more drastic approach to selecting the things you can't possibly live without. When we had our kitchen design business and clients asked about storage, Dan would suggest they take *everything* out of the cabinets and put it in boxes in another room. Then live your normal life. Every time you need something to cook with, just go to the box and get it, use it, then put it away in the kitchen. Occaisionally, the hassle factor of digging something else out of the box will lead you to do without or improvise from another tool, that's okay. After a month or so, you'll have a very good set of kitchen tools that you use often and need. Then, with the exception of seasonal stuff, give away everything still in the boxes.

After 6+ years of living aboard, here's what's in my galley. Our boat is a 33' we joke it has comfortable room for drinks for 6, dinner for 4, sleeps 2:
6 acrylic wineglasses
6 insulated tumblers
4 platters (dinner or they double as serving platters for snacks)
4 extra-deep soup/stew bowls (only fill them halfway so you don't get soup in your lap in bouncy anchorages) (also, they double for serving dishes for nuts or pretzels)
silverware for 4
good knives: chef's knife, bread knife, small paring knife
Melitta coffee filter and thermos
veggie peeler
hand-held potato masher
zester
large & small microplane cheese graters
wood spoon, 2 plastic spatulas, plastic fork, soup ladle
whisk
can opener
corkscrew
measuring cups & spoons
hand-held eggbeater
kabob skewers
blender
set of 4 nesting pots
pressure cooker
colander
large saute pan
small skillet
teakettle
bread bowl (doubles as serving bowl)
broiling pan for fish
2 toaster-oven size cookie sheets
pie dish
casserole
pineapple corer
4 small bread pans
Soda Club machine


----------



## Cruisingdad

Good post, Eryka. I forgot about the thermos. Big, big necessity. Great for keeping things hot and cold on the long watches and for coffee.

Reminds me, we bought a new coffee maker for the boat: one of those that makes the coffee that goes directly into a thermos, then shuts off. It works pretty well (as long as the thermos top does not get clogged with coffee grinds). It is a boaters dream because your coffee stays warm and does not use power. Coffee makers pull about 70-80 a/h, which makes them super power drains. No reason to leave it on now to keep warm coffee.

Also, we found a microwave one of the best ways to heat stuff up. Make sure you have a microwave (T37 chef will be here any moment to laugh at me!!!).

Brian


----------



## eryka

(holds up both hands and wiggles fingers) Hey, Brian, *this *is my bread machine!

We had one of those coffee makers also when we lived on land, and loved it. Now, we just make coffee through the Melitta the night before, put it in the thermos, and it's hot and ready when the alarm clock goes off a oh-dark-thirty on work days.

When are you going to post about barbeque grills?


----------



## Cruisingdad

eryka said:


> (holds up both hands and wiggles fingers) Hey, Brian, *this *is my bread machine!
> 
> We had one of those coffee makers also when we lived on land, and loved it. Now, we just make coffee through the Melitta the night before, put it in the thermos, and it's hot and ready when the alarm clock goes off a oh-dark-thirty on work days.
> 
> When are you going to post about barbeque grills?


HEHE! I actually feel a bbq is a necessity - but peoploe will make fun of me for it. But it does give you a backup and more importantly, when in the tropics, it is nice to bea able to cook outside instead of heating up the baot.

Thave you tried a bread machine?? Good stuff. It saves a lot of things, including the time to make it and watch it. I do not consider it a neccessity, at all - but a nice luxury.

I think the coffee pot works good, but we have a problem with a ground getting stuck in it every once in a while. Other than that, it is great. We used to use a bodum (a glass container that you pour hot water into and mix with grounds and it strains it). It is a great solution for those with limited power and space options. You can then pour into a thermos.

I will try and think of some more tricks. The only other necessity is: SUntan oil/block and bug spray. The further south you go, the more the noseeums thrive on fresh yankees!!! DOn't be the next victim!! (smile)

Brian

PS I heard they are really attracted to yellow boats...


----------



## eryka

OOps, went back and edited my list above to add a couple of things. I have a pretty good memory for things in my galley but forgot: manual can opener, corkscrew, colander, pie dish, casserole. Hmm, since I didn't remember I had them, I must not use them very much, so by my own logic, should I now jettison those items?


----------



## eryka

Cruisingdad said:


> HEHE! I actually feel a bbq is a necessity - but peoploe will make fun of me for it. But it does give you a backup and more importantly, when in the tropics, it is nice to bea able to cook outside instead of heating up the baot.


True story: a friend of ours had a couple of guests aboard, they were anchored off some pristine beach in the USVIs and he was grilling some primo steaks on the bbq. Just as the steaks were nearing perfection, a sea bird swooped down, snatched one of the steaks, and then because it was hot, dropped it into the sea. THAT would never happen with an oven!

My friend never used his bbq again; it wasn't even on the boat next time we saw him.


----------



## sailingdog

That's why you're supposed to grill with the lid closed.


eryka said:


> True story: a friend of ours had a couple of guests aboard, they were anchored off some pristine beach in the USVIs and he was grilling some primo steaks on the bbq. Just as the steaks were nearing perfection, a sea bird swooped down, snatched one of the steaks, and then because it was hot, dropped it into the sea. THAT would never happen with an oven!
> 
> My friend never used his bbq again; it wasn't even on the boat next time we saw him.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Great Ideas!*

Wow, I thought I was pretty well prepared but I do not have a colander but it appears there is a foldable one??? How does it stand up? Who sells it? I have not had one aboard as all I was familiar with were the large bowls w/holes.

Though my love of frozen Long Island Ice Tea's is known far and wide, I don't have a blender. Also no toaster, no suppositories  and no bread machine.

Does anyone have any experience using a baking stone aboard??? I would think it may help stabilize the heat in the oven, provide support for those rubber baking pans and could be used to keep items you take out of oven warm. Some folks call them pizza stones. I have never used one and don't know if the weight, breakability and application would be worthwhile.

cheers,

Leslie
S/V "Tango"
Kent Island, MD


----------



## sailingdog

The main problem is finding one that is small enough to fit in a boat oven...since they're fairly small. I use them when cooking at home all the time, but haven't found one that fit the oven on my friend's boat, so we cheated....she bought a Pampered Chef one and we chopped it in three pieces.  It seems to help stabilize and even out the heat in the oven on her boat, and is only about 1/2" thick or so.

BTW, a good baking stone isn't particularly fragile or breakable. 



leslieowen said:


> Wow, I thought I was pretty well prepared but I do not have a colander but it appears there is a foldable one??? How does it stand up? Who sells it? I have not had one aboard as all I was familiar with were the large bowls w/holes.
> 
> Though my love of frozen Long Island Ice Tea's is known far and wide, I don't have a blender. Also no toaster, no suppositories  and no bread machine.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience using a baking stone aboard??? I would think it may help stabilize the heat in the oven, provide support for those rubber baking pans and could be used to keep items you take out of oven warm. Some folks call them pizza stones. I have never used one and don't know if the weight, breakability and application would be worthwhile.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Leslie
> S/V "Tango"
> Kent Island, MD


----------



## eryka

leslieowen said:


> Wow, I thought I was pretty well prepared but I do not have a colander but it appears there is a foldable one??? How does it stand up? Who sells it? I have not had one aboard as all I was familiar with were the large bowls w/holes.
> 
> Leslie
> S/V "Tango"
> Kent Island, MD


Leslie - Try this collapsible silicone one from Bed Bath & Beyond. It straddles your sink to drain so doesn't need legs. Or this more traditional-looking one.


----------



## Cruisingdad

We have the collapsable collander... but our is white and folds up flat... not llike the ones shown above. It works ok. If I was buying al over again, I would try the one from Bed Bath Beyond that Eryka suggested.

We used a stone at home, but never on the boat. Our issue on the boat is that bottom gets hotter than the top. My parents oven is even worse than ours. However, once you get used to the nuiances (sp?), it is ok. 

Eryka,

No way I would give up the grill. Take my word for it. When you get further south, it is hotter than the devil inside the boat sometimes. This is especially true when there is no wind. That is when a grill is especially awesome. They also have a kit to take the magma to shore. It is a three-leg stand and allows you to have a BBQ at the beach with friends. We have done that quite a bit too. 

Just a thought.

Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Thanks Eryka and Brian*

The "over the sink" BB&B colander looks really interesting. Thanks for sharing. I must also chime in that I would not be able to live without the grill. We cook everything on it. Steak, fish, chicken, vegetables. With something like salmon (delicate) or smaller vegies, I will make a foil pocket for steaming (add a splash of wine or lemon and some butter) and I second Brian's need to have the heat out of the kitchen in those steamy Chesapeake summer months aboard. Grill use means you are on the hook. Can't be in the marina and use your grill that is mounted on your vessel. Great way to burn down the marina or singe your neighbors. A typical meal for us is a piece of protein and vegies off the grill, a nice cold bottle of wine and a salad. Good grief, I am making myself hungary! Another advantage of the foil packet is the easy clean up. The stuff off the grill goes right to a lipped cutting board to catch those messy liquids so none are spilled on the cockpit cushions and no pot to wash. EASY is the key for us.

fair winds and great meals,

Leslie
S/V "Tango"
Kent Island, MD


----------



## eryka

*the thrill of the grill?*

Thanx for your encouragement, Leslie & Brian. I should explain that we're vegetarians, er, fish-etarians, so that drastically changes the way we cook, and the tools to do it with. Even when it's hot, fish only takes a couple of minutes to cook, so that makes a grill perhaps less of a priority.

Between new sails, new standing rigging, new solar panels, and a host of other work to get ready for cruising next year, I feel like we're running our very own economic stimulus package for the Annapolis marine industry!


----------



## xort

Must Have On Board???...

...ADMTROX!


----------



## eryka

xort said:


> Must Have On Board???...
> 
> ...ADMTROX!


Awww, that's so sweet!


----------



## ADMTROX

Eryka,

That was my first thought too. My second: I wonder what sort of favor Xort wants! LOL



eryka said:


> Awww, that's so sweet!


----------



## xort

ADMTROX said:


> Eryka,
> 
> That was my first thought too. My second: I wonder what sort of favor Xort wants! LOL


Awww shucks, can't I just state the obvious once in a while?


----------



## ADMTROX

Are you sure there is not going to be some new gadget that you need for the sailboat?


----------



## xort

ADMTROX said:


> Are you sure there is not going to be some new gadget that you need for the sailboat?


like space for a stand mixer?


----------



## bubb2

xort said:


> like space for a stand mixer?


A stand mixer is a must have on the boat as is any other multi-function appliance. In the end they are space savers as you need not carry 2 separate pieces of equipment. With the dough paddle attached the mixer doubles as line coiler.


----------



## bubb2

My wife doesn't let me in the galley much anymore, it is a mystery to me as to why.


----------



## ADMTROX

bubb2 said:


> My wife doesn't let me in the galley much anymore, it is a mystery to me as to why.


Well, now that Xort knows that my stand mixer can be used to coil rope we might be able to find room for it on board. :laugher


----------



## xort

Bubb

You've given me a fantastic idea!!!

We have a manual windlass. You know where I'm going with this.


All I need is to figure out how to attach a chain gypsy to the mixer motor. I can store the stand mixer in the anchor locker. It wil lserve double duty as a windlass and mixer!!

And when the mixer bowl isn't in use mixing bread, it can be used to bail out the bilge. This double purpose idea is great!

Thanks for the inspiration.

Honey, I saved big bucks on a windlass, can I buy some more fishing rods?


----------



## ardoin

Super velcro in the chain locker should be enough to hold the mixer in place, and you can get one of those extension cords with a flip switch to turn it on and off from the bow. I don't know how you make it change directions since every stand mixer i've seen only goes in one direction despite the polarity of the electric plug. 
Oh, and you can use the meat grinder attachments to help pull in the G4 chain. And the pasta attachment should be great for "cutting bait."


----------



## Keldee

For a LA that wont be tied up to a dock all the time an old fashioned hand coffee grinder is perfect,for toast I use a heat disperser and it works really well.As to wine glasses instead of plastic(yuck!) for people who are nervous about glass on the boat how about stainless wine goblets.I am (obviously) no wine connoisseur but I enjoy drinking out of mine.We slipped old socks over our wine bottles before storing them in the boat which makes them less likely to break and if they do it contains the glass.We managed in our 31ft Douglas to stash away 60 bottles of U-Brew wine once for a trip.


----------



## Cruisingdad

You know, it has always seemed to me that crystal is better than glass. It seems to shatter in larger pieces instaead of the little sharp shards that glass does. 

Has anyone else experienced that? THoughts?

Brian


----------



## hellosailor

Brian, you should try Corelle.

Damned hard to break it, but when it lands exactly the wrong way, it doesn't shatter. It explodes. I mean, a really really dramatic event that makes you wonder how the shards and splinters managed to get into so many places so far away from where you dropped it.

I wonder if the new lead-free crystal breaks the same way that the old traditional crystal (24% leaded, which has been discouraged over concerns about lead leaching out) did/does?


----------



## sailingdog

HS—

Just don't scratch corelle...and avoid using serrated knives on it. It is tempered glass and scratches will cause it be much more likely to "explode".


----------



## shawnkillam

SchoonerMISTRESS said:


> About 6 months ago, I purchased a rather new product for bake ware. It's blue, is flexible, and can stand the heat of the oven. What is nice about this stuff is it does not rust, its easy to clean, and because it can be folded or stuffed into a small space, I was able to get rid of my bake, cake, and muffin pans. The only down side to this product seems to be because it is so flexible, I have kept my metal cookie sheet and use it when I pull said cookware out of the oven to keep it sturdy.
> Kathleen
> aboard
> Schooner MISTRESS


Schooner Mistress 
what is the name of these flexible blue pan thingies and where did you get them?

sk


----------



## shawnkillam

Gentle people,
I feel I can speek with a fair bit of authority here as we usually spend more on wine than we do on our mortgage, but... any container that you cannot smell when empty will work when full of wine. What ya want is something large enough to get your entire nose into. These dainty little flute type things are a travisty against all things comming from the grape. A stainless steel bucket would work just fine, plastic less so because as anyone knows who has stuck there head in a plastic bucket - you can smell it. Galvanized is bad because the acid in the wine will react with the zinc but a soup bowl will work. However in the final analysis drinking out of the bottle is better than not drinking at all. For the trivia buffs out there Jacque Cousteau had his boat - the Calipso - outfitted with a wine tank that was almost as large as their water tank
Just as a by the by try and store your wine in contact with the hull below the water line. It will help keep the wine at a constant temperature which will help it tolerate the jostling that is inevitable on the ocean. 
and remember the bible had it right "wine is as good as life to the man"

sk


----------



## hellosailor

sk-
"flexible blue pan thingies" Silicone bakeware. Very much the same material as silicone sealant, available in red, blue, black, white, gray, from any cooking supply and some of the home shopping channels as well. Since it is in insulator, it won't cook the same way as a heavy glass or metal pan. But it won't dent or rust or shatter, either. In theory it is inert and nothing oozes out from it to contaminate your food. In practice...I might trust it as long as it wasn't made in China.


----------

